# UCLA original treatment



## R. Sid (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all,
I am planning on applying to UCLA production/directing course. They have asked for an original treatment of a short film to be produced during my time at the school. I have ideas for writing this but im not sure how to go about writing it. What is the ideal length of the film i am to write about? Do i write in screenplay format? because that wont be possible in under 2 pages. 
Can anyone help me out with this?


----------

